# Peanut Butter? Lactose?



## TeeZe-Boy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey people,Does Peanut butter have any lactose in it???I have looked at the ingredients which seem fine but i am still a little scared of the name Peanut BUTTER..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

butter doesn't mean it has dairy in it.Any nut ground up into a spread and some fruit spreads are called "butters" even though they are completely dairy free.http://www.annecollins.com/list-of-lactose-free-foods.htmAgrees that peanut butter is lactose free even though it has the word "butter" in it.Processed foods with very small amounts of milk product may not be a problem for lactose intolerance because you can't make much gas from a couple of stray molecules of lactose. K.


----------

